# Zur Info: SIMATIC NET PC Software V16 Update 5 erhältlich



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2021)

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant:

SIMATIC NET PC Software V16 Update 5 erhältlich​https://support.industry.siemens.co...c-net-pc-software-v16-update-5?dti=0&lc=de-WW


> *Security-Fixes:*
> 
> Mit Update 5 der „SIMATIC NET PC Software V16“ wird folgende Security-Schwachstelle in der Firmware des CP 1623 beseitigt:
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2021)

PS:
Alternativ kann man die V17 nutzen ( Info zum Lizenzschlüssel beachten ):
https://support.industry.siemens.co...r-simatic-net-pc-software-v17-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------

